# Buying this Dodge 2500 w/ Boss Vblade



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

Before I make the purchase does anyone have any tips or things I should look out for? 
2004 Dodge Ram 2500 5.7 Hemi. 84K Miles.. 8.2 Poly Boss V Blade 
Asking price $16,900 
I currenty have a 2000 Chevy 1500 with a 7 1/2 Western. This would be a nice upgrade! 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hurry up before GP buys it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a steel blade to me.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

grandview;1062362 said:


> Hurry up before GP buys it.


He'll be like "I'll give you $4k for it......not a penny more" lol.

As for the truck, look out for front end parts, trans slipping and MPG's with that V plow working aren't going to be so hot. I'd get it in the air and shake it down. Probably needs ball joints, track bar, poss tie rods, poss hub bearings.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

mercer_me;1062367 said:


> Looks like a steel blade to me.


Def a steel blade and worn very unevenly. Needs cutting edges and mount needs to be raised up about an inch.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cutting edge is good to me. I wait till the bolts are even with the ground.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

grandview;1062525 said:


> Cutting edge is good to me. I wait till the bolts are even with the ground.


saw a guy once that waited just a little longer then that


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What got-h20 said. Have them replace the front end for you, make sure she shifts well and the tranny fluid isn't burnt. Other than that they are a tough truck and the tranny's are much better than what they used to be.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

grandview;1062525 said:


> Cutting edge is good to me. I wait till the bolts are even with the ground.


Yeah but that thing won't clean for anything with how theyre worn. That mount needs to be adjusted properly.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

got-h2o;1062640 said:


> Yeah but that thing won't clean for anything with how theyre worn. That mount needs to be adjusted properly.


As you can see I use all the cutting edge up.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92558


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

grandview;1062857 said:


> As you can see I use all the cutting edge up.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92558


Lol nice. I actually just changed one that was rubbing the bolts (customer). I'll see if its still around and get a pic.

I change mine pretty much every year no matter what they look like. I give the old ones away. IMHO V plows don't clean worth a sh!t with half worn edges. MVP edges are only like $200 my cost for the pair so its worth it to me.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Best advise... DON'T buy a former plow truck... I made that mistake with my '03.... a $4,000 front end re-build later, I won't ever buy another truck that was used to plow (other than myself). She's holding up fine now of course (I try to maintain my stuff well), but the other guy before me may not have been quite as kind to her.

I made SURE that my '06 was NEVER plowed or hauled with... I want to be the one to put it through its paces... not someone else....

Just my $.02

I do believe that the Dodges are known to have front end issues, along with some weak trannies. I can't speak from experience, just things I've picked up from here....

Why not pick up a nice GMC/Chevy 2500HD?

Best of luck with whatever you choose to do!


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

those letters on the truck that read "DODGE" are code language for "Don't buy me". if it had a cummins maybe...but it doesnt. Dodge trucks are crap. Had one once, learned my lesson. Just my advice, good luck!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

94-01 (02 2500/3500) Had bad tranny's, the 03-11's have the 545RFE that has been a very reliable tranny which I'd take over a stock 4L80E any day of the week. 

Any 3/4Ton plow truck front end is going to fall apart- Chevy/Ford/Dodge. As for the rest of the truck, I'd pick Ford first, Dodge Second, Chevy Last in regards to a full size 3/4 or 1 ton work truck and this is coming from being a fleet manager who see's all 3 on a daily basis.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

plowguy43;1063036 said:


> 94-01 (02 2500/3500) Had bad tranny's, the 03-11's have the 545RFE that has been a very reliable tranny which I'd take over a stock 4L80E any day of the week.
> 
> Any 3/4Ton plow truck front end is going to fall apart- Chevy/Ford/Dodge. As for the rest of the truck, I'd pick Ford first, Dodge Second, Chevy Last in regards to a full size 3/4 or 1 ton work truck and this is coming from being a fleet manager who see's all 3 on a daily basis.


did 02 dodges not have ANY tranny?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id buy it, if it needs front end parts no big deal, parts for these trucks are cheap, the only thing that may need to be replaced is the ball joints and u-joints. the tie rods and trackbars are pretty tough on the third gens. all said and done 400 bucks in parts and a saturday to install them and your done. everyone makes a big deal with these dodges and bad front ends but its cheap and easy to fix and they last a along time with good parts. that truck will make you alot of money


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1063063 said:


> did 02 dodges not have ANY tranny?


Seriously- You just quoted me and didn't notice the (02 2500/3500)?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Agreed, any truck in this line of work is gonna need frt end parts at some point. My personal opinion is Ford are the toughest. That's just me. I think all three are damn good trucks though, and if inspected right, any purchase can be a good one. From that point forward, it's all about you.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

plowguy43;1063072 said:


> Seriously- You just quoted me and didn't notice the (02 2500/3500)?


lol, ok, i see it now, dumb question of the century then, why not just say 94-02?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Because the Ram 1500 was redesigned in 2002 and used the 45RFE Tranny, the Ram2500/3500's didn't change body style until 2003 and the tranny had a computer flash changing it to a 5 speed (added another overdrive) making it a 545RFE tranny. The 2002 Ram 2500/3500's still were the old body style with a 47RE tranny that wasn't that great.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

plowguy43;1063088 said:


> Because the Ram 1500 was redesigned in 2002 and used the 45RFE Tranny, the Ram2500/3500's didn't change body style until 2003 and the tranny had a computer flash changing it to a 5 speed (added another overdrive) making it a 545RFE tranny. The 2002 Ram 2500/3500's still were the old body style with a 47RE tranny that wasn't that great.


lmao, not trying to pick a fight here, but because i am a bit of a sh!t, why are we talking about the Ram 1500 at all, the truck we are looking at is a 2500, actually nobody (including yourself) mentions anything about the tranny in a 1500 until the above mentioned comment. lol (don't take this too personally, i am just trying to save some face here)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Because I'm full of knowledge looking to waste time on an internet forum 

I was just being overly specific.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys!! I did drive this off the lot Friday night. It's my second plow truck, my other one being a chevy! So far It's great.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

habart30;1064666 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys!! I did drive this off the lot Friday night. It's my second plow truck, my other one being a chevy! So far It's great.


Best of luck with it! :salute:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck! Nothing like a new rig.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah best of luck. Probably a good idea before the season to get it in the air and give it a good once over. Preventative maintenance goes a long way.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1063082 said:


> lol, ok, i see it now, dumb question of the century then, why not just say 94-02?


why not just keep your mouth shut unless you have something helpful or relevant to say...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

plowguy43;1063036 said:


> 94-01 (02 2500/3500) Had bad tranny's, the 03-11's have the 545RFE that has been a very reliable tranny which I'd take over a stock 4L80E any day of the week.
> 
> Any 3/4Ton plow truck front end is going to fall apart- Chevy/Ford/Dodge. As for the rest of the truck, I'd pick Ford first, Dodge Second, Chevy Last in regards to a full size 3/4 or 1 ton work truck and this is coming from being a fleet manager who see's all 3 on a daily basis.





aperfcrcle;1064803 said:


> why not just keep your mouth shut unless you have something helpful or relevant to say...


because his original post didn't make sense to me, it is contradictory, says 94-01 and (02 2500/3500) since he didn't mention the 94-01 was him refering to the 1500 series in the post, i didn't understand why the dates conflicted. So it may not be relevant to YOU but i was curious which year it was that the tranny's changed, 01 or 02. Is that relevant enough for you


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the input and interesting arguments..LOL!! I did buy it several weeks ago, and don't regret it a bit. Without a doubt... the most powerful gas truck I've ever driven. The low end torque is BOSS..I think I'm averaging 12 MPG...:laughing: Well worth it though! It does need Upper and Lower ball joints like many of you suggested. They still have some life left, but not much. I will try to make it through the 1st month of plowing this year then plan to put CARLI's in. Many of you have recommended these.

Here are some more pictures I have snapped along the short span I've had it. I will be updating this thread throughout the winter with ACTION shots, and giving info. on any upgrades I do. Happy plowing..That white stuff is right around the corner..I can smell it....ahhh:redbounce


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

HERE ARE BOTH OF MY TRUCKS..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin good! These HEMI's definiterly get up and go. The Carli balljoints are awesome and worth it if you plan on keepinbg it for awhile.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have a 2004 dodge ram 2500 HD SLT 5.7L w/ 8.6 fisher x-treme V. had no issues other than regular ball joints etc etc. my warratny ran out so now i have greaseables which seem to be holding up GREAT no tranny issues no rear/front end issues. no engine issues. i LOVE my dodge this is my 3rd and there will be more. next will have a cummins for sure tho!


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

* Here are some new pics from recent plows. I bought wings as you see in these pictures, and a mini lightbar. She's coming along!!! Love plowing with the Dodge! Will keep updating pictures, and hope to get some action shots in the near future!! *


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome! I need to stop coming to this site, seeing all these trucks plowing while mine sits in my driveway is killing me.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had GMC's/Chevy and Dodge trucks most of my plowing life. 1 mistake was a 1984 Bronco. Had a great turning radius but ran like crap and cost more in repairs over 3 years then what I paid. 

I replaced ball joints and trans on all of em while in my ownership. GM's only had to do once. The Dodge over 6 years has had 3 rebuilds. 

But I like the way the Ram's set up higher and how the seat is better placed to watch the plow. I love my Dodge and still have it but like my 04 Chevy much more. 

I have noticed the Chevy seats sit lower and I can not stack snow as high with the same plow but I will over come those 2 issues. Looks good and I recommend Spicer joints when you replace.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

plowguy43;1146875 said:


> Looks awesome! I need to stop coming to this site, seeing all these trucks plowing while mine sits in my driveway is killing me.


Thanks for the compliments! I know the feeling man!! Hang in there, your time is coming I'm sure.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1146875 said:


> Looks awesome! I need to stop coming to this site, seeing all these trucks plowing while mine sits in my driveway is killing me.


Tell me about it, it feels like everywhere else is getting snow except here, in Albany.


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

I hear ya stik, it was even a crappy winter hear last year too. that one storm where everyone got a few feet in my town in rained, were like a hole in the middle of the storm with no snow


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1063063 said:


> did 02 dodges not have ANY tranny?


only some, some 02's were still the 94 to 01 body style, specifically the 3/4 tons .. but they had disc brakes in the back!


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

mkwl;1062969 said:


> Best advise... DON'T buy a former plow truck... I made that mistake with my '03.... a $4,000 front end re-build later, I won't ever buy another truck that was used to plow (other than myself). She's holding up fine now of course (I try to maintain my stuff well), but the other guy before me may not have been quite as kind to her.
> 
> I made SURE that my '06 was NEVER plowed or hauled with... I want to be the one to put it through its paces... not someone else....
> 
> ...


Agreed. Don't buy some other guy's problem. Find a good clean southern truck and put your own plow on it.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

jgoetter1;1149453 said:


> Agreed. Don't buy some other guy's problem. Find a good clean southern truck and put your own plow on it.


In some situations! Bought this Dodge, and haven't had any problem yet. From what I can tell after the first few weeks of commercial plowing, it's a great truck.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Here's an action shot.. spot plowing. We had 40+ mph winds over the last couple days causing some pretty nice drifts. *


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice picture, that's a lot of snow!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

REAPER;1146887 said:


> I have had GMC's/Chevy and Dodge trucks most of my plowing life. 1 mistake was a 1984 Bronco. Had a great turning radius but ran like crap and cost more in repairs over 3 years then what I paid.
> 
> I replaced ball joints and trans on all of em while in my ownership. GM's only had to do once. The Dodge over 6 years has had 3 rebuilds.
> 
> ...


What year was the Dodge? The 03+ 2500/3500's have had little to no problems with the trannies.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

UPDATE: Within the last year I've put a set of 285's on that replaced the 265's. Broke a valve spring!! Thank God my buddy is a mechanic at a Chrysler dealership and works on these things daily. He fixed that for $450 including the price of the new spark plugs and Valve spring. For the plow, I've added the Boss wings which make a world of difference - Awesome investment. 
If I had to do this over again I would never buy a HEMI unless gas prices drop to around $2.00 a gallon. I highly regret not spending the extra few thousand on a Cummins. I average 5-8 miles a gallon plowing, and 9-10 driving round town. If I take it easy I may get 12-13 on the highway. I would have already paid myself back for the extra cost of a Cummins in fuel savings if I would have bought one instead.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

habart30;1416766 said:


> UPDATE: Within the last year I've put a set of 285's on that replaced the 265's. Broke a valve spring!! Thank God my buddy is a mechanic at a Chrysler dealership and works on these things daily. He fixed that for $450 including the price of the new spark plugs and Valve spring. For the plow, I've added the Boss wings which make a world of difference - Awesome investment.
> If I had to do this over again I would never buy a HEMI unless gas prices drop to around $2.00 a gallon. I highly regret not spending the extra few thousand on a Cummins. I average 5-8 miles a gallon plowing, and 9-10 driving round town. If I take it easy I may get 12-13 on the highway. I would have already paid myself back for the extra cost of a Cummins in fuel savings if I would have bought one instead.


Nice the 285's fit nicely on those trucks. My 04 had a set when I got it and I really liked them. I agree about the gas, but its to be expected of any gas truck. I've taken all of the 3/4's for weekends at a time and they are all getting around the same MPG's. If you are going to work the truck fairly consistantly, then a diesel is a better investment.


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]




It's time to move on and I have to sell my truck and plow. If anyone is interested let me know. 130k miles. 2 sets of wheels and tires + more.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

mkwl;1062969 said:


> Best advise... DON'T buy a former plow truck...
> 
> This is your best advice! I have never bought a plow truck. I build them up.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

hardwoodcd;1802495 said:


> mkwl;1062969 said:
> 
> 
> > Best advise... DON'T buy a former plow truck...
> ...


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

hardwoodcd;1802495 said:


> mkwl;1062969 said:
> 
> 
> > Best advise... DON'T buy a former plow truck...
> ...


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

habart30;1802526 said:


> hardwoodcd;1802495 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your 2 cents but I bought this truck 4 years ago and it's been great for me.. Not all of us have the knowledge or can afford to "build them up". As I wrote above I am now selling it. I'm not even sure what your comment is being directed towards
> ...


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

habart30;1802526 said:


> hardwoodcd;1802495 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your 2 cents but I bought this truck 4 years ago and it's been great for me.. Not all of us have the knowledge or can afford to "build them up". As I wrote above I am now selling it. I'm not even sure what your comment is being directed towards
> ...


----------

